

Ask YC: best ISP in Bay Area? - myoung8

I'm aware of Comcast (cable) and AT&#38;T (DSL). Are there any others that are worth looking into? Which one do you think is the best from experience? What kind of prices did you pay?
======
nreece
You'll find a lot of reviews and plan comparisons at
<http://www.broadbandreports.com/search>

------
grandalf
comcast has pretty good deals -- the quality of the service depends mostly on
how good the coax is in your residence. I only get 4MB even though I pay for
6. I tried increasing it to the 12MB service and still only got 4.

But latency is pretty low, DNS is pretty fast, and the service is up hte vast
majority of the time.

I should add that I get > 1MB upload speed which helps when I need to send a
file.

